# Bagels



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 14, 2020)

I spread my cream cheese everywhere. Sometimes, I stuff extra right into the hole, just because.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 14, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I only eat raisin and cinnamon bagels; either with butter or jam. Delicious.



Floofless skinbag!!!!


----------



## Polaris (Dec 14, 2020)

I always spread the cream cheese carefully around the hole of the bagle! Yeah, I'm a boring sheepo who doesn't like to make a mess. x3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2020)

I tend to eat bagels with hummus, I haven't tried cream cheese!

I rip them up and dip them.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 14, 2020)

It all depends on the tightness of the hole. Loose ones get cream around them, tight ones get cream right on top. 

Although I used to get fresh-made mixed berry bagels and would just eat them hot like a donut.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't use cream cheese. I use either melted butter or jelly, and carefully around the hole, because I'm civilized.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 14, 2020)

Bagels are the shit, love em!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I tend to eat bagels with hummus, I haven't tried cream cheese!
> 
> I rip them up and dip them.



You barbarian!

I am a bit anal about bagels.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 15, 2020)

The bagels at Safeway are some of the best you can buy, yo.... (for the grocery branded variety anyways).
(They're about $ 3-bucks a bag)... and - always satisfy me, for some reason.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2020)

On second thought, it depends on the amount of cream cheese i have, and the tempature of the bagel


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> You barbarian!
> 
> I am a bit anal about bagels.



Barbagelian.



TemetNosce88 said:


> It all depends on the tightness of the hole. Loose ones get cream around them, tight ones get cream right on top.



This is kinda sexy. :S


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This is kinda sexy. :S


Whaaaaat?


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 15, 2020)

Always around the hole, don't like a mess

Egg bagels are the S-tier bagel

Best with loxs and cream cheese with chives

Or scrambled eggs and bacon


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 15, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Always around the hole, don't like a mess
> 
> Egg bagels are the S-tier bagel
> 
> ...




OMG egg bagels. They are hard to find around here. I haven't had one in forever.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 15, 2020)

> Right over the top, so that extra blob collects in the hole.



WHO DOES THIS?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> WHO DOES THIS?


I may have to confess to doing this because its faster


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 15, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> WHO DOES THIS?



Me!
I learned it from my favourite bagel shop.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 15, 2020)

I may have to ban the both of you.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2020)

But leaving the amount that spills on the table is good for rat characters


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 16, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> The bagels at Safeway are some of the best you can buy, yo.... (for the grocery branded variety anyways).
> (They're about $ 3-bucks a bag)... and - always satisfy me, for some reason.


By the way.... (come to think of it) - in the Bay Area we have an awesome bagel chain here called "_Noah's_", which does some awesome bagel-ish type work, that the bagel connoisseur may just love. I don't know if they're located anywhere else (outside of California) though.... but here - they're very well known.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 16, 2020)

Lord forgive me, but I personally much prefer salami on my bagels to cream cheese.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 17, 2020)

Cream cheese is gross. D:

My preferred bagel: cheddar or onion toasted, add cheese (I like swiss or colby jack the best), egg, and bacon OR ham and turkey.
Otherwise, plain blueberry, plain cinnamon, or plain onion lightly toasted so it has a nice crunch without being tough.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 17, 2020)

Bagel-wich...... BLT style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 18, 2020)

Belt down - the belt. 




(it's a meal in itself.... and yes - I'd certainly add some bacon to it).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 19, 2020)

Pizzas. Bagel style.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 19, 2020)

This is not cream cheese >:-/


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 21, 2020)

The Bagel Burger...... (a masterpiece in itself) with asiago and cheddar cheeses with a hint of aioli.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 21, 2020)

That little bit that goes in the hole is amazing.  When I get to it, the cream cheese has warmed up that I can pull it off the hole and then spread it with my fingers over the back half of the bagel.

Ahh-may-zing!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 22, 2020)

Over the hole for maximum cheese


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)

I cast my vote even though there are no bagels sold in the city I live in.

I am the corruption within.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 22, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I cast my vote even though there are no bagels sold in the city I live in.
> 
> I am the corruption within.



What kind of city is this!?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What kind of city is this!?



I live on the Balkans. I don't think bagels are a thing here, but if they were, I'd spread  the cheese carefully so it doesn't go all over the place


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 23, 2020)

Balkans gets a pass.  


Rimna said:


> I live on the Balkans. I don't think bagels are a thing here, but if they were, I'd spread  the cheese carefully so it doesn't go all over the place


Sounds like a challenge!  Now I want to open a backerei for exclusively bagels there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2020)

Balkan bagels should be a thing.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Balkan bagels should be a thing.



At the very least, it has alliteration going for it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 3, 2021)

Bagel..... peanut butter and jelly style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 4, 2021)

@Borophagus Monoclinous Hmm.... what do you get when you bring a birdie and a bagel, together?
Why - a bagel and egg sandwich, of course.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 5, 2021)

Hmm... we gotta have some ham and swiss on here:


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 6, 2021)

Bagels are good for you, they are whole foods


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 8, 2021)

Bagel melt.... to go.... (it doesn't look good, but it certainly tastes good).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 9, 2021)

Eh, we gotta have a sausage breakfast bagel - on the menu as well.


----------



## Borealis_3000 (Jan 9, 2021)

I used to be very carefully spread with it but one day, it was like... let's try just spread all around once and whilst yeah its a mess when it sploots down the hole of the bagel, its also much faster.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 10, 2021)

Hmm.... should add some bagel dogs to the list.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Eh... some egg salad should be on the list also, I think.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 14, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> WHO DOES THIS?


Happy little accident.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 15, 2021)

OP do you ask them to show hole at Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 15, 2021)

Hogo said:


> OP do you ask them to show hole at Dunkin Donuts?



I don't ask. I just grab the hole.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 15, 2021)

you people are awfully descriptive of holes and cream cheese. a bit concerning.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2021)

We should add a blueberry bagel to the list as well - (come to think of it).


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 16, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> We should add a blueberry bagel to the list as well - (come to think of it).



Yes, and with cream cheese stuffed in the holes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2021)

Has anybody made bagels?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Has anybody made bagels?



Some guy named Lender, I think.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm a floofless skinbag b/c I only butter my bagels. Worse, I prefer to microwave them than toast them.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Has anybody made bagels?


Once. They didn't turn out well and I haven't tried since.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Once. They didn't turn out well and I haven't tried since.


I just tried them. 

If you prove them for 15 minutes, boil them for 50 seconds, and then prove for another 20 minutes, they turn out alright. 

Did your ones float or sink when you boiled them? I remember trying to make bagels months ago- and when I boiled them they sank. 
This time they floated- so I think the difference was that they hadn't proved successfully when I did my first try.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I just tried them.
> 
> If you prove them for 15 minutes, boil them for 50 seconds, and then prove for another 20 minutes, they turn out alright.
> 
> ...


I think they floated? I did this maybe 5 or 6 years ago, when I still didn't have a great grasp on bread making.


----------



## Play3r (Feb 18, 2021)

I dont eat bagels


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I think they floated? I did this maybe 5 or 6 years ago, when I still didn't have a great grasp on bread making.


Mine sank like rocks when I first tried. ;3

It was hilarious.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 19, 2021)

Strawberry cream cheese + plain bagel FTW!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 20, 2021)

I could realy go for a lox and cream cheese bagel right now


----------



## ben909 (Mar 28, 2021)

Its so much easier this way


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> When you spread your cream cheese, do you go over the hole, or around it?​
> Right over the top, so that extra blob collects in the hole.
> Spread it carefully and tediously around the hole, as to not make a mess.
> It depends how tight the hole is.
> I am a floofless skinbag and don't eat bagels with cream cheese.


i have lewd things to say involving my boyfriend but i won't say them.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2021)

Today, I schlepped out to Trader Joe's for the first time in a long time. Naturally, I picked up some of their bagels. I forgot how good they are. Just the plain, Trader Joe bagel, toasted, with plain cream cheese. Yus plz.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 2, 2021)

We should probably add a Chick-Fil-A bagel (with egg, cheese, and a piece of chicken of course) to the list.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i found a store that sells bagels without the holes and they are so damn cheap.

if you don't mind your bagels being misshapen and occassionally matching the border structure of texas and mexico then i suggest you try it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i found a store that sells bagels without the holes and they are so damn cheap.
> 
> if you don't mind your bagels being misshapen and occassionally matching the border structure of texas and mexico then i suggest you try it.



That's not a bagel! That's a bun!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That's not a bagel! That's a bun!


it's still more of a bagel than a bun


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That's not a bagel! That's a bun!



Making a bagel without a hole is where the word '_bun_gle' comes from:

'Wow, she really bungled those bagels,'


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 29, 2021)

I just eat bagels without cutting them. Like a sad, tough donut.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 29, 2021)

I am a big fan of savory / sweet combinations so flavor-wise I enjoy things like:
Toasted onion / garlic with honey pecan cream cheese
Toasted cinnamon raisin with chive and onion cream cheese

Though, bagels and lox (with the works) is pretty awesome too.

And I tend to skirt the hole with the cream cheese, but I fill any other nooks and crannies the bagel may have.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2021)

Bagel with taylor ham, egg, and cheese.
Welcome to New Jersey.


Now get out of the way.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 30, 2021)

Had an asiago cheese bagel this morning with cream cheese and a fried egg on each half. Delicious.


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

I rarely eat bagels, but on the off chance I do, when I got strawberry cream cheese on deck, I love to slather the bagel with it. Just absolutely put a bunch everywhere on it. Now *THAT *is a good bagel imo.


----------



## just.chillin (May 4, 2021)

I wont eat bagels unless it's with lox. Yes I'm fully aware that I'm the weird one here. Uhh to answer your question I spread the cream all over.


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> I wont eat bagels unless it's with lox. Yes I'm fully aware that I'm the weird one here. Uhh to answer your question I spread the cream all over.


Wait a second... Didn’t know what lox was and I searched it up, and that doesn’t seem weird. Actually looks kinda good to be honest xd


----------



## just.chillin (May 4, 2021)

Erix said:


> Wait a second... Didn’t know what lox was and I searched it up, and that doesn’t seem weird. Actually looks kinda good to be honest xd


Oh god come to NYC you don't know what you're missing out on, it's a huge deal here. I'm sure it's cheaper to make at home though, go on give it a try and tell me what you think.


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Oh god come to NYC you don't know what you're missing out on, it's a huge deal here. I'm sure it's cheaper to make at home though, go on give it a try and tell me what you think.


I just might do that :3 I have been trying to make some new foods lately, tryna eat healthier and all that jazz, so this looks like it’d be cool to try out. I’ll let you know what I think on it once I try it =D


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Oh god come to NYC you don't know what you're missing out on, it's a huge deal here. I'm sure it's cheaper to make at home though, go on give it a try and tell me what you think.


Yooooo, I just bought some salmon and some bagels to try this shit out. Already had some cream cheese at the ready, and my sis had some pre cut veggies and I combined all them together





ok, presentation isn’t 10/10 I know, but I actually liked this more than I thought I would. Shit slaps, thanks for the suggestion <3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 4, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Oh god come to NYC you don't know what you're missing out on, it's a huge deal here. I'm sure it's cheaper to make at home though, go on give it a try and tell me what you think.



Oh hell yeah. That's my jam right there.
Bagel. Cream cheese. Smoked salmon. Red onion. Capers. 
It would be a fine last meal.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yooooo, I just bought some salmon and some bagels to try this shit out. Already had some cream cheese at the ready, and my sis had some pre cut veggies and I combined all them together
> 
> View attachment 109124
> ok, presentation isn’t 10/10 I know, but I actually liked this more than I thought I would. Shit slaps, thanks for the suggestion <3


want that with cheese


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 8, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> want that with cheese


Eh... (I'm of the belief myself) - that if you go with the basics though, you can never go wrong also.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

sour composite bagel with artificial cheese


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

mwa perfection


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

anyone eat bagels with protein paste rather than cream cheese or is that just me?


----------



## Chamelea Harding (May 18, 2021)

i get others to spread their cream cheese on my bagel


----------



## Feileks (May 21, 2021)

Yes! I'm glad that I am not the only one.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2021)

I don't eat bagels. Sue me. :V


----------

